# SSD + komplette Verschlüsselung

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe mir die 320series 2,5" SSD 120 GB von Intel (SSDSA2CW120G310) bestellt.

Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich früher eine komplette Verschlüsselung mit Kernel und gpg-verschlüsseltem Key auf einem USB-Stick.

Das war damals performance-technisch nicht umwerfend.

Die SSD ist natürlich deutlich schneller.

Ich kenne mich mit der Technik nicht gut genug aus, um beurteilen zu können, ob und wie die Verschlüsselung die Lese/Schreib-Zyklen erhöht.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Oder soll ich nur /home verschlüsseln?

(Hintergrund ist, dass ich nicht möchte, dass jemand an meine Daten kommt, wenn mein Laptop geklaut wird.)

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Tobi,

Verschlüsselung kostet Performence.

Bei Laptops geht das natürlich in den Akku.

Ich würde nur /home verschlüsseln.

Du solltest evt. aufpassen mit /tmp oder /var/log Verzeichnisse da könnten noch Informationen

drin liegen. In /tmp könnte evtl. eine kopie vom OOffice Dokument liegen, dann bring die Verschlüsseldung wenig.

Noch besser finde ich, die Festplatte so aufteilen, dass man einen gesicherten Bereich hat.

Dort sollte man die Daten reinlegen, die einem wichtig sind.

Ist halt die Frage, ob du MP3 und Filme usw... verschlüsseln möchtest oder nur um wichtige Dokumente geht.

Grus Jörg

----------

## b3cks

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist halt die Frage, ob du MP3 und Filme usw... verschlüsseln möchtest oder nur um wichtige Dokumente geht.

 

Kommt eher darauf an, wie paranoid/vorsichtig man ist.  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  Thema SSD, Trim und Verschlüsselung

----------

## Finswimmer

Mir geht es bei der Sicherheit vor allem um Passwörter im Firefox, KDE oder sowas.

Wenn ich /home verschlüssle und im angeschalteten Zustand meinen Rechner verliere, dann kann der "Finder" den Rechner nicht nutzen, weil der Bildschirm gesperrt ist.

Sollte er dann neustarten, dann ist /home verschlüsselt und er kommt nicht mehr an die Daten, auch wenn er die Festplatte ausbaut und versucht direkt an Daten zu kommen.

Prinzipiell habe ich keine Firmengeheimnisse oder ähnliches. Aber mein Privatleben geht trotzdem nur mich was an...

Dann verschlüssele ich /home und muss mir noch überlegen, wann, wie und wo das Passwort abgefragt wird...

----------

## Christian99

firefox und kde verschlüsselt doch afaik die passwörter schon, oder nicht?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> firefox und kde verschlüsselt doch afaik die passwörter schon, oder nicht?

 

Weiß ich nicht. 

Aber es geht auch um private Dokumente, etc...

----------

## gringo

umm, ich habe auch ne intel 320, dieses ssd hatt aber bereits AES Encryption :

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4244/intel-ssd-320-review/2

 *Quote:*   

> Intel's SSD 320 enables a similar encryption engine. By default all writes the controller commits to NAND are encrypted using AES-128. The encryption process happens in realtime and doesn't pose a bottleneck to the SSD's performance.
> 
> The 320 ships with a 128-bit AES key from the factory, however a new key is randomly generated every time you secure erase the drive. To further secure the drive the BIOS/ATA password method I described above works as well.

 

Du müsstest also nur ein HDD Password eingeben und fertig. Dadurch wird natürlich die ganze ssd verschlüsselt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *gringo wrote:*   

> umm, ich habe auch ne intel 320, dieses ssd hatt aber bereits AES Encryption :
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4244/intel-ssd-320-review/2
> 
>  *Quote:*   Intel's SSD 320 enables a similar encryption engine. By default all writes the controller commits to NAND are encrypted using AES-128. The encryption process happens in realtime and doesn't pose a bottleneck to the SSD's performance.
> ...

 

Hmm.

Wie mache ich das? 

Ich finde im Moment nur "hdparm --security-set-pass", aber ist es das?

Und wie sollte ich das nutzen? Dann bräuchte ich doch nen externen Kernel bzw. ne inird, um das Passwort abzufragen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## gringo

ich habe es selbst nicht gemacht aber in so fern ich weiss musst Du nur in die BIOS, dort ein password eingeben und fertig.

Password wird dann natürlich beim booten erfragt.

----------

